# My optical mouse keeps freezing and i have 3 different ones



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm having a big problem with the mouse lately (USB OPTICAL and LASER) they just seem to freeze and then i have to disconnect the usb and connect it back again. It then happens ever so often and its just so annoying.

Could this be a virus/trojan problem as i dont think it is a hardware problem.

please help thanks!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if multiple mice are choking, I'd suggest that it's probably not the mouse that's the issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Right...as JW says. Have you tried Ps2 ports? Does anything else usb have any issues?


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

Will try the ps2 ports, with regards to the other usb devices not functioning, no they all work fine.

Is there a bug in Microsoft Windows?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you tried another mouse? If you have brand name mouse software installed, I suggest you uninstall it as well if possible.


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

yup have tried different mice, logitech, microsoft and that Starck mouse, all have the same problem. ive also removed the logitech software.

still the same problem.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Is your mouse connected directly to a usb port or through a hub? And have you tried PS2 ports yet?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I have been thinking about this and I think this is spyware causing this....download and install this update and run it:
www.superantispyware.com


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

hi thanks for the software, tried it with no fix. I even ran the check in safe mode and the mouse just keeps freezing.

Its like there is no power to the mouse as the red led under the mouse goes off??? but when i disconnect and reconnect it works again, damn annoying!

please help aahhhh!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Did you add any hardware recently? Ever add any ram?


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

no new hardware at all.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Ever add any ram?


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

sorry no ram, the pc has had 3gb of ram since last year.


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, thanks for the help but the mouse is getting worse. It freezes up every 10 secs and i constantly plug and unplug the usb (so annoying)

I have realised that it happens when the internet is downloading something on a web page i.e. in hotmail i click the tech support guy and the internet loads the mouse stops totally, ive left it for 30-40 mins and its still dead, i manually go to control panel to see if anything is not working right and everything is working fine (no yellow exclamation marks) so i dont think its a power problem

i thought it was mozilla but it happens in internet explorer too.

when i do intense graphics with major apps opened i.e. photoshop, fireworks and indesign opened at the same time its fine, but once click a website 50% of time it locks up.

please help i really dont know what to do...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Did you see if there are any bios updates? Make certain usb mouse and keyboard are enabled in bios? That is step 1&2 then reformat and reinstall Windows then finally replace the motherboard.


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

ok thanks will check the bios

reinstall oh man!!! its a 10 month old pc and ive never had such a problem  oh well, i thought it would be internet related.

any more suggestions? please


----------



## techeoc (Oct 11, 2007)

try re-install motherboard utility/drivers


----------

